# [SOLVED] I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop



## Bangkok (May 31, 2009)

I currently use Win Vista Home premium on my Sony VAIO Laptop. WinVista is driving me nuts so I want to downgrade (actually, upgrade) to Windows XP Professional. I shall be exceedingly grateful if you can give me WinXP drivers for this Laptop.

I use the Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S laptop which came pre-installed with Vista Home Premium SP1. I shall be exceeding grateful if anyone can give me the drivers.

Thanks

- Bangkok


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

hi and welcome toTSF try running this http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/EVEREST-Ultimate-Edition.shtml it should help you compile what hardware etc you have on your laptop which you can post and someone here may be able to help you find drivers also make sure you have made a backup of vista in case xp does not work


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

HI,
I agree with joeten.

If you could run Everest and attach the report to the thread it may help.
This laptop does not have a lot of info for us to find in helping you downgrade to XP.
Sony does not support XP on this laptop.

Bill


----------



## Bangkok (May 31, 2009)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*



joeten said:


> hi and welcome toTSF try running this http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/EVEREST-Ultimate-Edition.shtml it should help you compile what hardware etc you have on your laptop which you can post and someone here may be able to help you find drivers also make sure you have made a backup of vista in case xp does not work


Thanks joeten, I have used Everest Ultimate, as u advised, to compile the list of hardware on my laptop. Please open the attachment to view the list of hardware on my computer

Thanks

-Bangkok


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

Hi:wave:,

First make sure you have or have made a *VISTA OS Backup*.
Also *backup* any personal data you have as you will loose ALL Data

You will need to slipstream the *Sata driver *an *XP Install disc *or use a *USB Floppy drive*.

*To Slipstream the XP Installation and Sata Driver:*

I use nlite for this. Here is a guide:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

You will need a working computer that can connect to the internet with a CD Burner.

A few blank CD’s (*Do not* use the original *XP* disc to slipstream, you must make a “*NEW*” XP install disc)

*nlite*:
http://www.nliteos.com/

*A Legit XP retail CD w/ Key code *(SP2 recommended)

*SP2* (if you need it):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en

*Sata Driver*:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!
6th on the list

You will need to Unzip this file to a folder and slipstream the contents of this folder to your “*NEW*” XP install CD.

Once the “*New*” XP CD is made you can the install XP on your Sony Vaio.

If you have a *USB Floppy *you can Unzip the *Sata Driver *above to a *Freshly Formated floppy disc*. Use the *F6* Method to install *XP*.
Let me know if you need instructions for this.

Once *XP* is installed you will need to install the drivers in this order:
Please reboot the computer after each driver you install!
*Chipset*:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!
4th one on the list

*Video*:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!
1st on the list

*Lan Driver*: Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
http://download.cnet.com/Marvell-Yu...it-Ethernet-Controller/3000-2112_4-98066.html

*Wireless Lan Driver*: Atheros AR928x Wireless Network Adapter
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR928X&system=1

This should allow you on the net.
Do a *Microsoft Update*, but select "*Custom*" options to avoid installing *SP3*.
DO NOT install SP3 until we have ALL your drivers installed.
You will also need *NetFramework 2.0*:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en

*UAA Driver*: Must be install before the Audio:
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx

Scroll down to *Q888111 *and download and install the *XP SP2 *driver

*Audio*: Realtek HD Audio
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/

Select the *High Definition Audio Codecs (Software)*
Accept the agreement 
Download and install

*Modem* and *Memory card reader *you can use the Vista Drivers:
http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...d.asp?site=voe_en_GB_cons&c=0&s=VGN-NS&m=4551

You may have to manually install the* Modem* and *Memory card reader *driver through the Device Manager.

This should get you up and running for the most part.
Go to the Device Manager and post any additional errors you may have.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## srinu_007 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

thnq vrymuch it might help me will inform u later wht happen


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

Hi srinu_007

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## hearny (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

Hi Bill,
Just registered to say thanks for the very useful post.
You saved me a lot of time and effort.
Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

Hi hearny,
Thanks for the post.
Seeing we have not heard from Bangkok (the Original poster), I was wondering how you made out with the drivers? Did you run into any issues?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hearny (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

Bill thanks for the reply I had very liittle trouble installing the drivers. 
Your instructons were almost spot on. 
The only problem was the order of the drivers on the intel site but that's only cause they've been updated. 
Super post though 
really apreciate it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I Need Windows XP Drivers for Sony VAIO VGN-NS10L/S Laptop*

Glad to hear that the drivers worked out for you.
Hopefully Bangkok will have no issues.
Seeing Bangkok has not replied back (it has been 6 months) I will mark the thread as solved and close it.
If Bangkok wishes to reopen the thread just PM me.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

